# Pregnancy Quotes <3



## supriseBump_x

I love Quotes, from films, books, songs ect that have a meaning. I thought we could list a few nice 1s about pregnancy, or just any quote that u like :flower: 


 Feeling tiny little kicks makes the swollen ankles,
neverending hunger, 3a.m trips to the bathroom, 
morning, noon and night sickness, breathlessness,
morning and afternoon naps...
All worth it. 


When you feel that first little kick,
and hear the tiny heartbeat for the first time,
you suddenly understand what it means 
to love someone more than your own life.​

I'm tired, moody, irritable, hungry
and i cant find a thing that fits.
*Its called pregnancy.*​


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Feeling fat lasts nine months but the joy of becoming a mom lasts forever. <3


----------



## futuremommy91

There's a thread in the sitcky section up top :flower:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Oops, blame my baby brain and bein up since 6 this morning :) :haha: xx


----------



## celestek89

i cant see the sitcky :(


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i can't see it either.. 
but this is a quote that always makes me smile..
my physics teacher said it to me, when he was tryna get me to pull my socks up

*"Nothing worth having comes easy, nothing that comes easy is worth having.. *

to a certain extent it's true.. especially for us teens!!
xxxx


----------



## celestek89

i like that one!! I have this one that i use (not about pregnancy though). I have a habit of speaking before thinking and gets me into a lot of trouble sometimes haha so i like 

'Think twice and say nothing'

My OH taught me that haha


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

*Sickness
Sleepless Nights
Constantly Full Bladder
Mood Swings
Heartburn
Weight Gain
Back Ache
Sore Feet

They Never Promised It Would Be Easy.. Just That It Would Be Worth It *


----------



## Lenasmommy226

=]


----------



## samface182

i LOVE this thread. such a good way to cheer you up!
find more girls :D

xxx


----------



## amandad192

I am a cook, a housekeeper, a parent, a teacher, a referee, a nanny, a nurse, a handy man, a maid, security, and a comforter. I don't get holiday, sick pay, or a day off, I work through the day and some of the night, I am under paid and over worked now tell me that YOUR job is harder then mine.

It's not quite a pregnancy quote but I think it fits here.


----------



## supriseBump_x

"Making the decision to have a child is momentous. It is to decide forever to have your heart go walking around outside your body." -Elizabeth Stone


----------

